# Looking for charter out of Miami/Ft. Lauderdale winter 2011



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

I am an accomplished sailor/mariner, looking for a two week charter out of miami area or north or south of that area by say 50 miles.

Would prefer a catamaran or trimaran for a two week period. Alternative final destination would be an option (delivery).


----------

